# New truck and new to plowing



## darndt (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a 02 GMC 2500 HD. I've been looking for a used plow and have seen many ads for "blade only". If i buy any fisher minute mount plow will it work as long as i buy new push plates and wires for my truck ? or is every plow truck specific ? thank you for any help explaining this


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

a lot of the really older plows had it where the plow frame, pump, and lights (everything but the actual blade) stayed on the truck and JUST the blade came off. I'll give you an example. If you're looking at something like this








then its going to be missing all of this








which stays on the truck

What you should be looking for is something like this where the whole assembly disconnects from the truck in one piece








then you can just get the mount and wiring specific for your vehicle. You also cant cross manufactures of plows, like you can't use a Boss mount and wiring with a Western plow. Honestly, you're best bet is going to be to find someone selling a complete setup for a 01-07 Chevy or GMC 2500 with the plow, mount and wiring. The main wring harness is all the same to a specific plow, but the headlight harness is different for each plow and truck. Same with the mounts. You could buy the whole thing from another truck and then just buy the right mount and headlight harness for your truck, but those 2 things together are going to run you about $800 on top of whatever you bought the plow for. And some of the older plows won't even fit on newer trucks because they are so out dated they dont make the mounts for newer trucks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your truck is not that old,buy new for it. Sometimes it costs more finding all the pieces.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

grandview;1303709 said:


> Your truck is not that old,buy new for it. Sometimes it costs more finding all the pieces.


I would have to agree with ya. I see the attraction to trying to save a few bucks by going used and piecing together but I have never been a huge fan of it. If you arent 100% sure on the history of the plow, the maintenance and how the guy treated it...you might get a surprise you dont want in the middle of February. If you have the extra cash, I would go new and you know everything about it. Just my 2 cents. Good luck and happy plowing! Whatever you decide to do....post some pictures for us to see the final product


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;1303709 said:


> Your truck is not that old,buy new for it. Sometimes it costs more finding all the pieces.


That's real good advice, especially this time of year. Check out the other brands, they have some features that are mulch superior to Fisher.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

2COR517;1303731 said:


> That's real good advice, especially this time of year. Check out the other brands, they have some features that are *mulch* superior to Fisher.


This made me LOL.


----------



## darndt (Sep 4, 2011)

I would love to get a new plow but the wife shot that down real quick. so now im forced to look at used. I've been looking at setups where everything disconnects from the truck. So far my understanding is that i buy any setup like that it will work and i can buy push plates from the manufactorer. For instance my neighbor has a minute mount 2 from an 07 F-250, for $1000. Hhe lost the truck in an accident and all he has left is the plow , no push plates and no wires. Could i buy that and make it work ?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Sure you can make it work. If the plow is an 07 that is cheap. Everything truck side is close to $1300 including a joystick or handheld controller. Does he still have that, he should.

http://www.centralparts.com/accessories/snowplow-truckside-kits/fisher-truckside-kits/


----------

